# Spaceliner Womens 26" deluxe 1967



## 2harri (Jan 6, 2013)

My wife's Spaceliner...before...pictures. Pictures of the tank, taillight, and battery packs to be posted Monday.
Needs; a trim piece for the top of the tank, a control panel for the tank, mine is really rough, a tank light,mine is cracked, and one spoke repair.

Rust appears to not be an issue.  Over all a nice starting point!?  All suggestion and comments welcome!  Serial # 502-469121-852985  Krateman post dated 12/06/12 suggests this frame was a Sears Deluxe Womens 26" 1967.Thanks  krateman.

Any parts, or a whole bike, directed to me would be a great help.

Thank You in Advance!
It's nice to find Cabe
2harri


----------



## BrentP (Jan 10, 2013)

2harri said:


> Serial # 502-469121-852985  Krateman post dated 12/06/12 suggests this frame was a Sears Deluxe Womens 26" 1967.Thanks  krateman.




I think you meant to say the BrentP post dated 12/06/12 You're welcome.


----------

